

Docker Swarm with portable volumes and network [video] - lewq
https://clusterhq.com/blog/adding-compose-to-the-swarm-demo/

======
kennu
If anybody's wondering about the portable volumes, they're based on Flocker
([https://github.com/ClusterHQ/flocker](https://github.com/ClusterHQ/flocker))
which uses ZFS to move data around between nodes.

~~~
binocarlos
We are also working hard on alternative Flocker backends to support other use
cases. For example, we have a block device backend to OpenStack Cinder in the
works (and afterwards AWS EBS), which is more suited to high availability than
migration - watch this space!

~~~
errordeveloper
That'd be pretty amazing!

------
lewq
For those who weren't at container camp in SF last week, the rest of the
videos are also available here:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcHZXHMeDzxUhStxW31Ct...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcHZXHMeDzxUhStxW31CtiMcCbrgfrzuH)

I was going to do the demo that Ben does here but ran out of time to download
the VM images, so I'm really glad that Ben did it and that he added Compose
support into the mix as well :D

